#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  IIIT Allahabad admission 2014, cut off, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## amos.0119

*IIIT Allahabad admission 2014, cut off, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities:
*



*IIIT Allahabad Year of Establishment:* 1999.


*IIIT Allahabad Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.


*IIIT Allahabad Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.


*CONNECTIVITY:*

*Nearest Airport :* Bamrauli  Airport, Allahabad
*Distance from Airport :* 12 km
*Nearest Railway Station :* Allahabad Junction Railway Station
*Distance from Railway Station :* 9.4 km

*
IIIT Allahabad Branches In Engineering:*
Electronics and Communication Engineering (4-yr B. Tech)Information Technology (4-yr B. Tech)B.Tech Information Technology & M.Tech Information Technology with Specialisation in Robotics (5-yr B. Tech + M.Tech.)
B.Tech Information Technology & M.Tech Information Technology with Specialisation in Software Engineering (5-yr B. Tech + M.Tech.)*
IIIT Allahabad Cut Off 2013-2014:*

*Institute*
*Branch*
*Category*
*PwD Status*
*Quota*
*Closing Rank*

Indian Institute of Information Technology, Allahabad
Electronics & Communication Engineering
GE
false
OTHERSTATE
10079

Indian Institute of Information Technology, Allahabad
Electronics & Communication Engineering
GE
true
OTHERSTATE
257260

Indian Institute of Information Technology, Allahabad
Electronics & Communication Engineering
OBC
false
OTHERSTATE
21942

Indian Institute of Information Technology, Allahabad
Electronics & Communication Engineering
OBC
true
OTHERSTATE
300085

Indian Institute of Information Technology, Allahabad
Electronics & Communication Engineering
SC
false
OTHERSTATE
101612

Indian Institute of Information Technology, Allahabad
Electronics & Communication Engineering
ST
false
OTHERSTATE
147505

Indian Institute of Information Technology, Allahabad
B.Tech Information Technology & M.Tech Information Technology with Specialisation in Robotics
GE
false
OTHERSTATE
13216

Indian Institute of Information Technology, Allahabad
B.Tech Information Technology & M.Tech Information Technology with Specialisation in Robotics
OBC
false
OTHERSTATE
29674

Indian Institute of Information Technology, Allahabad
B.Tech Information Technology & M.Tech Information Technology with Specialisation in Robotics
SC
false
OTHERSTATE
120708

Indian Institute of Information Technology, Allahabad
B.Tech Information Technology & M.Tech Information Technology with Specialisation in Robotics
ST
false
OTHERSTATE
168857

Indian Institute of Information Technology, Allahabad
B.Tech Information Technology & M.Tech Information Technology with Specialisation in Software Engineering
GE
false
OTHERSTATE
12285

Indian Institute of Information Technology, Allahabad
B.Tech Information Technology & M.Tech Information Technology with Specialisation in Software Engineering
OBC
false
OTHERSTATE
27063

Indian Institute of Information Technology, Allahabad
B.Tech Information Technology & M.Tech Information Technology with Specialisation in Software Engineering
SC
false
OTHERSTATE
133212

Indian Institute of Information Technology, Allahabad
B.Tech Information Technology & M.Tech Information Technology with Specialisation in Software Engineering
ST
false
OTHERSTATE
168386

Indian Institute of Information Technology, Allahabad
Information Technology
GE
false
OTHERSTATE
10796

Indian Institute of Information Technology, Allahabad
Information Technology
GE
true
OTHERSTATE
365243

Indian Institute of Information Technology, Allahabad
Information Technology
OBC
false
OTHERSTATE
26700

Indian Institute of Information Technology, Allahabad
Information Technology
OBC
true
OTHERSTATE
422221

Indian Institute of Information Technology, Allahabad
Information Technology
SC
false
OTHERSTATE
124676

Indian Institute of Information Technology, Allahabad
Information Technology
ST
false
OTHERSTATE
261393




*IIIT Allahabad Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:*

*Sl. No.*
*Items of Fee*
*B.Tech. / Dual degree*

*1st Sem.*
*2nd Sem*
*3rd Sem.*
*4th Sem.*
*5th Sem.*
*6th Sem.*
*7th sem.*
*8th Sem*

*A*
*OneTimeFEE*










Admission Fee
Rs 2500
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐


Enrolment Fee
Rs 1000
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐


Identity Card Fee
Rs 1000
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐


Alumni Fund
Rs 8000
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐
‐‐‐

*B*
*AnnualDues*










Benevolent Fund
Rs 1000
‐‐‐
Rs 1000
‐‐‐
Rs 1000
‐‐‐
Rs 1000
‐‐‐


Group Insurance and Student Welfare Fund
Rs 1000
‐‐‐
Rs 1000
‐‐‐
Rs 1000
‐‐‐
Rs 1000
‐‐‐


Library Fee
Rs 1000
‐‐‐
Rs 1000
‐‐‐
Rs 1000
‐‐‐
Rs 1000
‐‐‐

*C*
*SemesterFees*










Tuition Fee
Rs 35000
Rs 35000
Rs 35000
Rs 35000
Rs 35000
Rs 35000
Rs 35000
Rs 35000


Hostel rent (Triple Occupancy Rs. 3500/‐) (Double Occupancy & 4 seated room Rs. 4500/‐ ) (Single Occupancy Rs. 9000/‐)
Rs 4500
Rs 4500
Rs 4500
Rs 4500
Rs 4500
Rs 4500
Rs 4500
Rs 4500


Examination Fee
Rs 1000
Rs 1000
Rs 1000
Rs 1000
Rs 1000
Rs 1000
Rs 1000
Rs 1000


Grade Card Fee
Rs 500
Rs 500
Rs 500
Rs 500
Rs 500
Rs 500
Rs 500
Rs 500


Medical Fee
Rs 500
Rs 500
Rs 500
Rs 500
Rs 500
Rs 500
Rs 500
Rs 500


Mess Fee
Rs 12000
Rs 12000
Rs 12000
Rs 12000
Rs 12000
Rs 12000
Rs 12000
Rs 12000


*TOTAL*
*Rs 69000*
*Rs 53500*
*Rs 56500*
*Rs 53500*
*Rs 56500*
*Rs 53500*
*Rs 56500*
*Rs 53500*




*IIIT Allahabad Engineering Placements 2013:*

Placement percentage : 100%
Placements with dream package (package above 5 lpa) : 75%
Highest Package : 65 lpa
Average Package : 6.6 lpa
No. of companies that visited : 69


*IIIT Allahabad Campus & Intra Facilities:
*
*Campus:*

 The Indian Institute of Information Technology Allahabad (IIIT-A) was established in 1999, as a center of excellence in Information Technology and allied areas. The institute was conferred the “Deemed University” status by Govt. of India in the year 2000. The Institute thus became empowered to have a perpetual seal and award degrees subsequent to the conduct of its own examinations.

The Institute has been conceived with the ambitious objectives of developing professional expertise and skilled manpower in Information Technology (IT) and related areas. This will enable the country to exploit efficiently emerging opportunities, and meet economic challenges being thrown up by the rapid global IT revolution, which is influencing virtually every area of development and social activity. As an apex nucleating institute in the area of IT, the establishment of IIIT-A, is a major step of Govt. of India towards strengthening the indigenous capability necessary for exploiting profitably and harnessing multi-dimensional facets of IT at all levels, and attaining expertise to enable the country to emerge as a leading player in the global arena.

The institute owes its existence to the vision and untiring efforts of Hon’ble Prof. Murli Manohar Joshi, Union Minister of Human Resource Development, Science and Technology and Ocean Development, GoI. Realizing the vital significance of IT in the years to come, Prof. Joshi, himself a reputed academician, has been instrumental to getting this prestigious project conceived, initiated and executed in record time.The beautiful 100 acre campus, situated at Deoghat, Jhalwa, designed meticulously on the Penrose Geometry pattern, is being further topped by fine landscaping to give an all round soothing effect to create a stimulating environment to indulge in the true pursuit of excellence in the field of Information Technology and Allied Sciences. The campus is envisaged to be a fully residential one, with all its faculty, staff and students housed in different pockets. All academic and residential areas are connected to the Institutes’s network

*Central library:* 

For the first time in history, all the significant literary, artistic, and scientific works of mankind can be digitally preserved and made freely available, in every corner of the world, for our education, study, and appreciation and that of all our future generations.
Up until now, the transmission of our cultural heritage has depended on limited numbers of copies in fragile media. The fires of Alexandria irrevocably severed our access to any of the works of the ancients. In a thousand years, only a few of the paper documents we have today will survive the ravages of deterioration, loss, and outright destruction. With no more than 10 million unique book and document editions before the year 1900, and perhaps 100 million since the beginning of recorded history, the task of preservation is much larger. With new digital technology, though, this task is within the reach of a single concerted effort for the public good, and this effort can be distributed to libraries, museums, and other groups in all countries.

*IIIT Allahabad Hostel & Mess Facilities:*

The residential campus consists of a mens’ hostel with capacity for 240 students, womens’ hostel for 60 students, 40-room air-conditioned guest house and staff residences for senior professors and other staff. Faculty hostels with two-room and one-room units meant for visiting professors are also be provided.

There are separate hostels for men and women, with single rooms (for the senior most batches) and twin sharing rooms. The spacious accommodations are provided with computers, along with 24-hour backup power supply. The hostel mess caters to the students’ meals. Facilities for recreation and sports like cricket, football, badminton and table tennis are available with more on the way.

The freshmen batches are housed in another hostel situated in Naini, which can accommodate over 200 students.

The students have access to a regular bus service from the Jhalwa campus to central Allahabad (the Nehru Science Centre campus). The bus service also covers the Naini and Civil Lines areas.

*IIIT Allahabad Address:* 

IIIT Allahabad Deoghat, Jhalwa Allahabad - 211012, India.





  Similar Threads: IIIT Allahabad admission 2015, cut off, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIIT vadodara btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Jabalpur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities IIIT Kota admission 2014, cut off, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Allahabad B.Tech Admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

